# Test II



## valley ranch (Jul 14, 2018)

Testing Sorry I tested other than here ```


----------



## valley ranch (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 15, 2018)

Your test has gone well...?


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 15, 2018)

Really do like the person and the horse image, really is beautiful plus no need to be sorry about testing.


----------



## valley ranch (Jul 15, 2018)

.


----------



## valley ranch (Jul 15, 2018)

.


----------



## valley ranch (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Jul 20, 2018)

,


----------



## valley ranch (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Sep 17, 2018)

View attachment 163297 View attachment 163293 View attachment 163294 View attachment 163295 View attachment 163296 View attachment 163293


----------



## valley ranch (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks like you have a great life, and a nice place! Gotta' love the rural/ranch lifestyle!


----------



## valley ranch (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Nov 23, 2018)

That's a lot of firewood for next year ~ Felled a little earlier ~ I'd have bucked and split all that ~ there's several cords here and round the corner ``


----------



## valley ranch (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Dec 4, 2018)

,


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 4, 2018)

For some reason ~ when I post a picture it sometimes Xs out and is gone ~ it will stay up for a while ~ but goes away ~ I don't understand why ~ Maybe some problem with my computer ~ both here and at the lower ranch ``` Let's see if these stay up ```


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## valley ranch (Dec 13, 2018)

.


----------



## valley ranch (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## valley ranch (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## valley ranch (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## valley ranch (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## valley ranch (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## valley ranch (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## valley ranch (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## valley ranch (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## valley ranch (Mar 9, 2019)




----------

